# exemption ?



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

My daughter was an exemption on my tax 06-07 but has to do her taxes for 

those years,You said she should not take her exemptios for those years .If she 

doesn't take the exemption can she still take the standard deduction when she 

fills out the forms for those years.?


Thanks again.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the instructions for the 1040 and/or the information in the publication I referred you to on dependents and exemptions, but normally, the standard deduction is completely separate from the issue of whether or not she was taken as a dependent (i.e. if someone took her exemption for her).

If she has enough income to have to file, then she has the choice to take either the standard deduction or to itemize her deductions, whether or not she has taken her own exemption.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thays what I thought it said in the pubs but wanted to make sure.

Thanks for the help.

Bernie


----------

